# New Doctor Who named



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/7808697.stm

OK, I'm not ashamed to admit that I'm a total Doctor Who freak. Not too sure about the new guy; but it'll be interesting.... Any other fans out there?

Betsy


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

I was reading the same article not five minute ago and immediately texted my friend the news. I am also a Doctor Who freak. While I'm glad they're not canceling the show (I heard somewhere that there weren't going to be any more seasons), I am kind of sad that David Tennant can't be the Doctor forever. He is by far my favorite to look at.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Not a fan, but I like David Tenant.  I watched it years ago when the sets were obvioulsy made out of cardboard.  

Have you seen the ad for the new episode?  They are in a room full of books and the girl says something like ... this is ridiculous, books aren't alive.  I have to laugh every time I hear it.  She's obviously not a reader.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love even the cheesiest early episodes, but yes, David Tennant is my favorite so far.  Not so sure about the new guy.  Sorta weird looking.  But the first episode I saw was with David Tennant, and when I saw some of the other Doctor Who actors, I wasn't sure, but I got used to them, so I'm hoping it'll be the same with this guy.

Glad it's going on!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

nebulinda said:


> I was reading the same article not five minute ago and immediately texted my friend the news. I am also a Doctor Who freak. While I'm glad they're not canceling the show (I heard somewhere that there weren't going to be any more seasons), I am kind of sad that David Tennant can't be the Doctor forever. He is by far my favorite to look at.


I guess there are going to be some specials. Hope we get them here. I watch on BBC America and on the Sci Fi channel. The DVR is very active!

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

I *knew* I liked you for some reason, Betsy! Mike and I both LOVE Dr. Who. (Dr. Who and Battlestar Gallactica are our favorite Sci Fi shows.) We also think David Tennant is the best. We started watching it when his predecessor, Christopher Eccleston, was Dr. Who, and it actually took a bit to get used to David Tennant's character, but we ended up liking him better. I'm really going to miss seeing him, but it won't stop us from watching. At least we'll have 4 more specials to see David in!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jan, 

we're not that far away...we could have a Dr Who film festival.  They're on iTunes....  and on my computer.  : )

Betsy


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm a huge fan. Terribly sad that David Tennant is leaving, but not as sad as I was when Christopher Eccleston left. I hope in time I learn to love the new guy as much as I learned to love David Tennant!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

joanie said:


> I'm a huge fan. Terribly sad that David Tennant is leaving, but not as sad as I was when Christopher Eccleston left. I hope in time I learn to love the new guy as much as I learned to love David Tennant!


I sure did miss him when David Tennant took over. Sigh, such is the way of Dr Who.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Ohhh Betsy! We need to do that! We haven't seen most of this last season because our DVR just doesn't behave very well when we ask it to record something. In fact, we have decided to wait on Battlestar Gallactica Season 4 until it all comes on out DVD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We also watch Dr. Who.  I like David better than Chris too. . . have to see about this new guy.  We watch on Sci Fi. . .Tivo automatically records. . .but we don't save 'em after we watch 'em. DH watches Battlestar Gallactica but I could never get into it. . . .Enjoyed Babylon 5.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've only have some on my DVR, been working through them, deleting as I go.  But I did purchase them through iTunes.

We could definitely have a Dr Who and Kindle party sometime in January before I head west.  Or in the spring when I get back.  

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

What are you going west for Can I come? Are you going someplace warm? I like west!


----------



## hlmphotog (Jan 3, 2009)

Dr. Who has been around for a long time. A Sci Fi classic if you will. Very much like "Forbbiden Planet"
Best, Hugh


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, thanks, Hugh.  They have some of the older episodes available on iTunes and I've been getting some of those too, plus I found some free Dr Who books that were posted somewhere here.  If I could afford it I would have them all!

Jan--

We're going to San Diego for February.  Warm.  Sun.  No sleet.  beach.  

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jan--
> 
> We're going to San Diego for February. Warm. Sun. No sleet. beach.
> 
> Betsy


Excellent! Me and my Kindle will be tucked away in your suitcase!


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

We love Dr. Who as well. It always takes awhile to get used to the new guys though. My favorite was Tom Baker, he was the best!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Excellent! Me and my Kindle will be tucked away in your suitcase!


We have wireless at the condo, too, so you can keep in touch with Mike.

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I started watching Doctor Who with David Tennant as the Doctor. But I went back and started watching the new ones with Christopher Eccleston, and he always seemed strange to me in that part. Don't get me wrong, by the time he left, I was a fan.

I'm sorely tempted to hitch a ride to London to see David Tennant as Hamlet. How great would that be? Count me in on a Doctor Who festival. I'll bring cheesedip and chips!

I don't also need to mention that I love Torchwood b/c of Captain Jack Harkness, right? I mean, that's a given on this thread, isn't it?

~robin

Also, thought everyone might agree with this shirt:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/popculture/988c/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Captain Jack, what a rogue!!!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Darn.  I was pulling for Tom Baker.


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

> Also, thought everyone might agree with this shirt:
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/popculture/988c/


I have that shirt and wear it proudly.  My husband has the Dalek shirt from ThinkGeek.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Too old...my gosh, Tom Baker is older than my husband!!!  And my husband is really old.   

I think it's obvious they're trying to attract a new younger demographic, which is probably needed to keep the show alive, even on the Beeb!  And I love the shirt, Robin, I put it on my universal wish list!

Omigosh I love this website, how did I not know about it?  In addition to the t-shirt, I may have to get a Doctor Who Tardis USB hub AND the sonic screwdriver.  Oh my....

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> And my husband is really old.


rofl.

Joanie, you might also like the Doctor who cell phone charms. I have a Tardis that spins every time the phone rings or I get a message. I like it, but tend to forget about it, until one day the boss's EA saw it in a meeting and screamed "I LOVE Doctor Who!!" That broke up the meeting fairly effectively.

~robin

"Lots of planets have a north."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> rofl.
> 
> Joanie, you might also like the Doctor who cell phone charms. I have a Tardis that spins every time the phone rings or I get a message. I like it, but tend to forget about it, until one day the boss's EA saw it in a meeting and screamed "I LOVE Doctor Who!!" That broke up the meeting fairly effectively.
> 
> ...


Aargh. Unavailable everywhere except in the UK, perhaps. Doing more research... Not there either. Sadness!

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

What's unavailable everywhere except the UK?

http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/cellphone/a150/
Spinning Dalek

Still trying to run down a Tardis charm on ebay. give me a few.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Im another Dr Who fan. Its my favorite tv show. Torchwood is my second favorite.


----------



## hlmphotog (Jan 3, 2009)

If anyone is interested here is a link to Dr. Who Actor's lists.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_actors_who_have_played_the_Doctor

It is surprising some of the actors that have played this Character.
Best, Hugh

While in San Diego make sure and go to the zoo. I shot this impressive fellow some years back...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been watching Dr. Who since I was a wee lass. It was a tradition with my Dad and I. Every Sunday I'd climb in bed with him and we watch Dr. Who and Planet of the Apes, oh and Star Trek. Tom Baker was my Fav. I say was because I've Netflix'd episodes from the original and while I still enjoy them, I do enjoy the new ones more. I'll miss David Tennent, he was good. 

Dad called me the week the new series started on Sci-fi to make sure I knew. And he's a bit jealous that I get BBCAmerica.

I have the Tardis USB hub from Thinkgeek (linked above). had to turn the sound off, its a bit loud and don't want it waking my son.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

These ThinkGeek products are great! 

And yes, we love Torchwood as well! I absolutely, totally loved the Dr. Who episodes where Capt. Jack first appeared!

Robin, on that same site that Betsy linked, announcing the new actor for Dr. Who, the article said that David Tennant had to pull out of the Hamlet production due to having back surgery. Maybe we need to go help him recuperate!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I love Dr Who.  I didn’t find out about the new series until the last of the Christopher Eccleston episodes but really enjoy David Tennant.  I’ll miss him but I always like to see what the new Doctor brings to the show.  
My first Doctor was Tom Baker so I will always think he was one of the best.  Like the shirt says “you never forget you’re first Doctor”.   I did manage to see most of the earlier shows and even have some of them on DVD.  Glad to here it will be continuing.

Torchwood is another favorite.  Love Captain Jack (had a bird by that name once).  The Doctor Who episodes with him are among my favorite.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> What's unavailable everywhere except the UK?
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/cellphone/a150/
> Spinning Dalek
> ...


The Tardis is what I"m looking for. Sigh...

Betsy


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

t9uy0gujio


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I used to watch Tom Baker as the Dr. on PBS.  I have only seen a few of the current Dr. and that was after I saw the link with Torchwood.  Hubby doesn't care for them, so I only watch when he isn't around.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Robin, on that same site that Betsy linked, announcing the new actor for Dr. Who, the article said that David Tennant had to pull out of the Hamlet production due to having back surgery. Maybe we need to go help him recuperate!


Works for me!

Betsy


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Hugest (don't tell me that's not a word) Doctor fan here.  I own all four seasons of the new Doctor and both seasons of Torchwood, and they're all worth watching and re-watching.  I loved Christopher Eccleston, learned to love David Tennant, and now I have to learn to love another new Doctor.  Thus it ever is in the Doctor Who universe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Silver, congratulations on your first post!

I also have all four seasons and Torchwood, plus some selected old episodes I found on iTunes!  Love the Doctor!!!  I might have to get the Tshirt.

Welcome to Kindleboards!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Silver, glad you joined us!

Linda


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Maybe we need to go help him recuperate!


Easily the best idea I've heard in weeks. No need to pack, I can buy clothes when we get there!

Unbelievably, even I can't find a Tardis charm in the US. I found this one:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Doctor-Tardis-Mobile-Phone-Spinnerz/dp/B000PGKHWK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1231202421&sr=8-1
at amazon.uk. I have had no problems ordering from amazon.uk (they'd heard of me there, apparently), but this is from one of their marketplace dealers, so you might be taking an unnecessary chance. I'll keep scouting around for one.

I've got Captain Jack on my new phone:









And I found this fantastic video on YouTube, with John Barrowman actually singing "Anything Goes" to the fan video footage. I mean, how incredible can one guy be?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID0KOoS2qI0


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

> Unbelievably, even I can't find a Tardis charm in the US. I found this one:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Doctor-Tardis-Mobile-Phone-Spinnerz/dp/B000PGKHWK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1231202421&sr=8-1
> at amazon.uk. I have had no problems ordering from amazon.uk (they'd heard of me there, apparently), but this is from one of their marketplace dealers, so you might be taking an unnecessary chance. I'll keep scouting around for one


I've ordered from Amazon.UK and had no problem trying them out, such was my desire for the Tardis charm but got this message:



> *** We're sorry. This item can't be shipped to your selected destination. You may either change the shipping address or delete the item from your order by changing its quantity to 0 and clicking the update button below. ( See geographical restrictions.) ***
> 
> Georgraphical Restrictions:
> Certain items bought from Amazon.co.uk and from third-party sellers can be delivered only to certain countries. Click the links below to check the list of countries those items can be delivered to.


Sob.

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

BUGGER!

That's it: rest of the day devoted to finding a spinning Tardis charm. Wish me luck!

~robin

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B000PGKHWK/ref=sr_1_olp_4?ie=UTF8&s=kids&qid=1231263032&sr=1-4
Try this link. It's also an amazon.uk link. The first seller (Fat_Craw) ships to the US. And he has one.

Success? Maybe?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> BUGGER!
> 
> That's it: rest of the day devoted to finding a spinning Tardis charm. Wish me luck!
> 
> ...


Nope, apparently there's some kind of legal issue with shipping to the US for that item. May be why it's unavailable in the US stores...might have to look for one while we're in Europe this year, if we go.

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The Tardis one was available on Amazon before Christmas. Hopefully it will be back soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Notice:  Thread resurrection!

Two observations: (1) I don't have BBC America on Cable but found out I can download episodes from Amazon through TiVo. . .yay!

(2) We were at a Christmas party last night that had a 'santa swap' type gift exchange.  One of the gifts was a candle holder shaped like an angel.  Sort of made of ceramic.  My husband ended up with it.  I told him I would not have it in the house. . .he ended up giving it to another person there who actually kind of liked it.

Don't Blink.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't believe I've missed this thread for so long! I love me my Dr. Who.

I've been hinting at this for a Christmas present all year long. I hope someone got the hint. If not, I'm getting it for myself.

http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/kitchen/d0dd/


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It's been awhile but I was watching lots if DW episodes on streaming Netflix, I assume they are still available there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

RJ Keller said:


> I've been hinting at this for a Christmas present all year long. I hope someone got the hint. If not, I'm getting it for myself.
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/kitchen/d0dd/


That is too cute. . . . .hmmm. . . . I think I know who it would be PERFECT for!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

For anyone who does get BBC America - Set your DVRs for Christmas Day!! http://bbcamerica.com/shows/doctor-who/episodes/2010-special-a-christmas-carol.jsp



> It's Doctor Who all Christmas long with a marathon of favorites starting on December 24th at Midnight leading up to the special. BBC AMERICA will also premiere Doctor Who at the Proms at 1pm/12c on Christmas Day, a live concert featuring stars Matt Smith, Karen Gillan and Arthur Darvill as hosts.


That's right America, this year we don't have to wait for the season DVD to see the Christmas special.  This year's special is titled "A Christmas Carol".


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yay! The new Doctor seems fun but I'm still catching up with the old. For those of you who missed it, Craig had him on his show and they actually pulled this skit at the last minute because they couldn't get permission to use the music... then it "leaked" onto Youtube. Craig Ferguson is a huge fan of the show, he had a Dalek on for like a week as a sidekick and has the TARDUS on his desk now, so having the Doctor on his show was like Christmas.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

mom133d said:


> For anyone who does get BBC America - Set your DVRs for Christmas Day!! http://bbcamerica.com/shows/doctor-who/episodes/2010-special-a-christmas-carol.jsp
> 
> That's right America, this year we don't have to wait for the season DVD to see the Christmas special.  This year's special is titled "A Christmas Carol".


I am SO excited about this!!!



Scheherazade said:


> Yay! The new Doctor seems fun but I'm still catching up with the old. For those of you who missed it, Craig had him on his show and they actually pulled this skit at the last minute because they couldn't get permission to use the music... then it "leaked" onto Youtube. Craig Ferguson is a huge fan of the show, he had a Dalek on for like a week as a sidekick and has the TARDUS on his desk now, so having the Doctor on his show was like Christmas.


"The triumph of intellect and romance over brute force and cynicism."

Yes!


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

This is a sign that I should stay up to watch Craig Ferguson more often.

And this year, both my agent and my husband are getting sonic screwdrivers for Christmas.  My agent is getting a pen with UV ink, and my husband is getting a screwdriver set in a sonic screwdriver.

Because you can solve all problems with a sonic screwdriver.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I love Dr. Who.  And my kids are getting into it now too.  It's so fun!

My oldest dressed up as the Dr. on Character day at his high school.  

We're very excited for the Christmas episode!  My Tivo is ready to go!

Vicki


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Which Doctor did he dress up as?


----------

